# Pigeon found in South Central Florida- West Palm Beach origin



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

FYI,

I picked up a homing/racing pigeon yesterday when I got a phone call from a couple who's yard she has been living in for the past four days. They caught it and called me to come and get it. I just happened to be listed as rehabber at her dogs vet office.

Her band # is AU 2007 WPBI 680. 

I tried to call the phone number that was listed on the AU pigeon link from the racing club abbreviation listed on her band-but it is no longer in service, and also sent e-mail to the e-mail address listed, with no response, not yet-anyway. I have also listed it on 911 pigeon alert as well.

The bird has a sharp keel but is eating like there is no tomorrow. Other then the obvious there doesn't seem to be any other health issue. Hopefully she will gain the weight that she has lost-as she has really pooped up a storm-and it looks okay. She is a bit more feisty then she was yesterday. 

She had a garlic cap, a drop of colloidal silver, a drop of Neem oil and I will give her a probiotic cap another day.

If this is your bird, or you know who the bird belongs to, please e-mail me, or private message me. 

Thank you.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you! I hope she enjoys her stay at your 'resort'.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for taking the bird in, Treesa. I'll see if I can get a contact for that club.

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What color is she?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

philodice said:


> Good for you! I hope she enjoys her stay at your 'resort'.


*Thanks, Philodice.*




TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for taking the bird in, Treesa. I'll see if I can get a contact for that club.
> Terry


*I appreciate that, she can stay here until her home is found.*




Grim said:


> What color is she?


*You would have been my first choice, if her home could not be located, and if she was white, but she is a darling little blue bar.*


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I like blue bars. But ya know


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I will have to take a look at her Tuesday.


----------

